# $12/day rent car on priceline



## nonutrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all,

Just won a $12/day bid for 2 1/2 weeks, mid-size car, in Honolulu for June.  Could have upgraded to a full size for a dollar a day more.  And I thought $11per day in March for the Big Island was unbelievable!  I hope this helps someone.

Good luck!

nonutrix


----------



## PaulT (Apr 17, 2010)

nonutrix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just won a $12/day bid for 2 1/2 weeks, mid-size car, in Honolulu for June. Could have upgraded to a full size for a dollar a day more. And I thought $11per day in March for the Big Island was unbelievable! I hope this helps someone.
> 
> ...


 
FWIW, I just got a compact in Kauai for $9/day and a Midsize in Kona for $8/day (5/01-5/08 and 5/08-5/15, respectively) via priceline


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow!  Those prices are great!  They must be really hurting.

nonutrix


----------



## SoCal NSX (Apr 18, 2010)

yes, I was shocked to find my $10 a day (5/30-6/13) for a midsize on Kauai was excepted by National on first try!!! Saved 49% off the lowest advertised price...PL rules!!!!


----------



## lily28 (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it too early to bid car for kona and maui for december?  I currently have a mid-size car reservation with costco/alamo costing $200 and $230 for week 50 and 51.  thanks


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 18, 2010)

lily28 said:


> Is it too early to bid car for kona and maui for december?  I currently have a mid-size car reservation with costco/alamo costing $200 and $230 for week 50 and 51.  thanks



No, I don't think it is too early.  Since you have so much time, I would give them an offer that you think will not be accepted, then see what happens.  You never know in this economy.

nonutrix


----------



## chriskre (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow.:whoopie: 

Is this only for Hawaii or do you think they'd have these deals near Branson too?


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 18, 2010)

I would low ball any bid at this point, anywhere.  What would it hurt?

nonutrix


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 19, 2010)

*Was turned down -- Maui*



lily28 said:


> Is it too early to bid car for kona and maui for december?  I currently have a mid-size car reservation with costco/alamo costing $200 and $230 for week 50 and 51.  thanks



FWIW, Just tried $10 on Priceline for mid-size car and was turned down for January 2011 on Maui.


----------



## Amy (Apr 19, 2010)

I personally would not bid on Priceline until pretty close to my trip, either days or at most a couple of months.  Prices continue to change and I have on occasion found fantastic "last minute" prices from the rental companies themselves within a couple of weeks of travel.  I wait because Priceline bids are non-refundable and, unless you have purchased travel insurance, why lock up unrefundable funds unnecessarily 6+ months in advance?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 19, 2010)

*Good advice, but*



Amy said:


> I personally would not bid on Priceline until pretty close to my trip, either days or at most a couple of months.  Prices continue to change and I have on occasion found fantastic "last minute" prices from the rental companies themselves within a couple of weeks of travel.  I wait because Priceline bids are non-refundable and, unless you have purchased travel insurance, why lock up unrefundable funds unnecessarily 6+ months in advance?



Been traveling to Hawaii in their highest seasons for 18 years and if I can pick up a $10/day rate for two week vacation, I jump on it.  I do agree with your Priceline logic as far as if your trip had to be cancelled; so it is a toss-up/gamble.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 19, 2010)

Last week, through Costco's site, I got a full-size from Alamo for $131 total (all taxes/fees included).
Maui 5/28 - 6/4/10.

I was shocked at this low price (it was $86 before all the taxes/fees).


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2010)

We're leaving for Maui soon.  I have a confirmed car reservation but based on this thread decided to see what I could get through bidding.  Nada.  I did start really low at $5.00 for a full size, but Priceline was telling me a "good" chance was $9.00 and a "great" chance $10.00, so I didn't want to overbid.    Anyway, even after changing car types and getting the bid up to $9.00, nothing.  I may try again over the next couple of days and see if anything happens.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Been traveling to Hawaii in their highest seasons for 18 years and if I can pick up a $10/day rate for two week vacation, I jump on it.  I do agree with your Priceline logic as far as if your trip had to be cancelled; so it is a toss-up/gamble.



Cathy, I think you are going to be at Kona Hawaiian Village this summer, so we probably need to begin planning specifics to meet.
The, you say you have gotten GREAT prices for the high seasons, does that include the BI?  How are you doing so far?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2010)

WooHoo!!!!  Re-bid today and got a Standard size car from National for $8.00/day.  Total for 7 days = $104.99.  I am one happy camper. :whoopie:

This is for Maui, next week.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Luanne*



Luanne said:


> WooHoo!!!!  Re-bid today and got a Standard size car from National for $8.00/day.  Total for 7 days = $104.99.  I am one happy camper. :whoopie:
> 
> This is for Maui, next week.



Did they tell you that a motor is extra $$$ :hysterical: --Nice job!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Joan*



ronandjoan said:


> Cathy, I think you are going to be at Kona Hawaiian Village this summer, so we probably need to begin planning specifics to meet.
> The, you say you have gotten GREAT prices for the high seasons, does that include the BI?  How are you doing so far?



Joan: My great price was in Maui.  We will be in Maui from June 28-July 9 and have secured an Alamo intermediate car for $210, tax & fees included thru Priceline.  Haven't been so lucky for Big Island (July 9-16).  Holding a 'normal' reservation with Alamo for $200.68 for 7 days for compact car. Been turned down on Priceline at $11 and haven't gone back to try again (will very soon).

Hope that helps


----------



## SoCal NSX (Apr 21, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Joan: My great price was in Maui.  We will be in Maui from June 28-July 9 and have secured an Alamo intermediate car for $210, tax & fees included thru Priceline.  Haven't been so lucky for Big Island (July 9-16).  Holding a 'normal' reservation with Alamo for $200.68 for 7 days for compact car. Been turned down on Priceline at $11 and haven't gone back to try again (will very soon).
> 
> Hope that helps



the trick to PL is to wait til the rental cars co's get desperate..they would rather get something rather then nothing..If you start bidding more then 2 months away from arrival, they don't need to except a low bid, but when they are a month or less away from a car sitting on the lot they will gladly take your $10 a day.....wait about a month at the most before you arrive to start your bidding and be realistic($5 a day aint gonna happen) $10 a day for a car is a great price for any size car, let alone a mid size...


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried bidding PL for our Big Island trip but was disappointed to see that I'm unable to pick up at Kona and drop-off at Hilo with PL.  

Rats!

Will try to see what I can get by with on Maui, though we've got a fairly decent rate ($311 for 8 days) on an SUV.  Unfortunately, with my motion sickness, a standard size just doesn't work with me and I'm too chicken to book a standard and wait for them to give me an SUV upgrade for beans.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 25, 2010)

*Good to know*



LisaRex said:


> I tried bidding PL for our Big Island trip but was disappointed to see that I'm unable to pick up at Kona and drop-off at Hilo with PL.
> 
> Rats!
> 
> Will try to see what I can get by with on Maui, though we've got a fairly decent rate ($311 for 8 days) on an SUV.  Unfortunately, with my motion sickness, a standard size just doesn't work with me and I'm too chicken to book a standard and wait for them to give me an SUV upgrade for beans.



Was good to know the limitation of PL with pickup/dropoff being different.  I just got turned down at $13 for standard card on Kona in July.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 25, 2010)

My husband and I are arriving in Kauai at the end of this week and I just snagged a full-size rental car through National for $14 a day, but with all the fees and taxes the total came to $178.   Still far less than what our previous car reservation was for before discovering this thread!

We have never used Priceline before for car rental but this was so easy and the savings so significant,  won't hesitate again to do this!  Once again TUG has saved us money.  It's a constant reminder of what a bargain our $15 yearly membership is!

I'd like to especially thank Luanne who helped walk me through this process with her good tips and suggestions.

TUGgers ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Janna


----------

